# Alexa Meets Billy Bass



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://youtu.be/PVsCdyjr8Qk

I'm astonished this hasn't been done before. Though I'd like to see something longer to satisfy myself that we aren't being put on.

A handful of details here: http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/4/13525172/amazon-alexa-big-mouth-billy-bass-hack-api


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just going to post this.


----------

